
Married co-founders are a startup’s secret weapon - ajaviaad
https://techcrunch.com/2020/02/14/married-co-founders-are-a-startups-secret-weapon/
======
ed
Meh. It’s frustrating to see this presented as generalized advice.

In my experience, startups, when you’re truly dedicated, don’t leave much time
for other things in your life.

If you have a partner who’s willing to join you in that experience, or to
support you (often at the expense of their own emotional needs), that’s cool,
but every couple’s experience will be unique.

------
User23
A recent post here had a good example of this dynamic[1].

[1] [https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/voices/betty-shannon-
un...](https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/voices/betty-shannon-unsung-
mathematical-genius/)

------
stallmanite
The secret behind WeWork’s success?

------
mantap
My outside perception of marriage in US is that there is little stigma against
divorce, it's almost expected in certain situations (such as one partner is
unfaithful). If I was an investor I would not invest in such a startup.

------
ailideex
The only time I ever saw this it was a dumpster fire. Don't mix family,
friends and business. Sure you can get lucky but if you don't get lucky, which
you most likely won't, you are screwed.

~~~
ja27
Yeah when you come to resent your cofounder because they aren’t pulling their
weight... it’s rough.

